# Vinegar in the water?



## Squirrelgirl88 (Sep 5, 2011)

If I put apple cider vinegar in the water for the chickens will it hurt the goats? Will the goats even drink it?


----------



## elevan (Sep 5, 2011)

Won't hurt them at all...some people on here do it for their goats.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Sep 6, 2011)

Nope won't hurt them, I read that it is even good for them. It has some vitamins, not sure if that is true though.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Sep 6, 2011)

Yup! perfectly okay for goats... some people even use ACV at breeding time to try and increase odds of getting doelings... not sure if it is topical or ingested for this purpose though...


----------



## willow_top_farm (Sep 6, 2011)

Really?  My breeder told me to put vitamin C in the water to get more doe kids. Does ACV have vitamin C?


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Sep 6, 2011)

willow_top_farm said:
			
		

> Really?  My breeder told me to put vitamin C in the water to get more doe kids. Does ACV have vitamin C?


Hmm... nothing says one way or the other on the bottle I have.... actually, no nutritional stats at all. :/ weird.

I think the idea behind it is upping the acidity of the doe so that the male sperm die off and the female sperm survive.

But this can be done sufficiently enough by making sure at breeding time that the buck is slightly over conditioned and the doe is slightly under conditioned. Her body will be more receptive to the female sperm, and the buck will be passing primarily female sperm since male sperm are weakened from being too fat.


----------



## elevan (Sep 6, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> willow_top_farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe I'm missing something but consuming ACV wouldn't be enough to accomplish this...you'd have to douche your doe with it to acidify the area where the sperm would be (and that is not the stomach or intestines).


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Sep 6, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Livinwright Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did say "not sure if it is topical or ingested for this purpose though..."  Nothing on the pages that mention ACV for increasing doeling odds says whether they give it in water, drench, or douche.


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 6, 2011)

x


----------



## elevan (Sep 6, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> ok wow.
> 
> I said that I wanted to learn about goats.
> 
> ...





I just don't see how you could acidify the area any other way  

Someone please enlighten me before I truly embarrass myself


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 6, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> ok wow.
> 
> I said that I wanted to learn about goats.
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## kstaven (Sep 7, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> redtailgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm embarrassed reading this thread.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm looking at my original question and wondering how we got the word *douche *into the conversation ?


----------



## Royd Wood (Sep 7, 2011)

We do the chickens water with apple cider vin - Would it hurt the goats ?????    even I would drink it (not through choice) Saying that we dont have goats but I seem to remember they will eat anything


----------



## Royd Wood (Sep 7, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> willow_top_farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right - so thats why I have 3 daughters


----------



## elevan (Sep 7, 2011)

Squirrelgirl88 said:
			
		

> I'm looking at my original question and wondering how we got the word *douche *into the conversation ?


My apologies to you    sometimes threads take weird turns...


----------



## DonnaBelle (Sep 7, 2011)

I think this cooler weather has gotten you gals all giddy. LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Please let us know if anyone successfully douches a goat.

DonnaBelle


----------



## elevan (Sep 7, 2011)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> I think this cooler weather has gotten you gals all giddy. LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Please let us know if anyone successfully douches a goat.
> 
> DonnaBelle


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Sep 7, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> DonnaBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 X2!!


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Sep 7, 2011)

This post as had me laughing so hard, just the pictures in my mind LOL!!! 
I make my own ACV and have a sperate bucket in each pen with  raw ACV in it and those are the buckets that are needing filled first, so they do like it.


----------



## kstaven (Sep 7, 2011)

Gloves ...  Check
Funnel  ...  Check
Gallon of vinegar .... Check

Goats ....  Last seen passing cars on the 395 heading south.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Sep 7, 2011)

kstaven said:
			
		

> Gloves ...  Check
> Funnel  ...  Check
> Gallon of vinegar .... Check
> 
> Goats ....  Last seen passing cars on the 395 heading south.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Sep 7, 2011)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> Livinwright Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I can say the same thing. Thanks for the laugh needed that!


----------



## Bedste (Sep 7, 2011)

From what I understand ACV must have the "mother" in it.  I have two containers of water out.... one with one without.. and the goat drinks from both.  I was told that she would instinctively know when she needed some.  

BTW (I heard that giving the BUCK extra minerals before breeding would increase doelings_)


----------



## TigerLilly (Sep 7, 2011)

C'mon now...I said I like to learn something new everyday, but that was just a little TMI...       Guess I shoulda gone to bed after learning my one new thing already!


----------

